# Laying broken egg



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So I have this production red, not sure how old she is. I got her in July, she was full grown and laying. I think she may be around 2-ish. Anyway, off and on this winter she has layed shell-less eggs, just walking around the run, squats and lays a soft egg. Today I noticed her doing it again but the egg came out. The membrane was hanging out her vent. I pulled it out, didnt see any shell fragments.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> So I have this production red, not sure how old she is. I got her in July, she was full grown and laying. I think she may be around 2-ish. Anyway, off and on this winter she has layed shell-less eggs, just walking around the run, squats and lays a soft egg. Today I noticed her doing it again but the egg came out. The membrane was hanging out her vent. I pulled it out, didnt see any shell fragments.


But there was some blood. I have her separated now, since I saw a hen pecking at her vent area. So, is there anything else I should do for get? She gets oyster shell, egg shells, and is getting 20%layer pellets.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She may have just reached the end of her laying career. Hens only lay a couple years.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it sounds like she's fizzled on the laying. Being a production red breed it means her bloodline is strictly for laying. So her body is laying, even though it shouldn't. Many heritage breeds will stop when something is up or they just can't produce eggs.

Usually when my hens have laid a shell less egg they are ending the season, or about to start again. I have only had a few, but if she is constantly laying them, then something is up internally.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard production reds burn out quick. 2-3 years and they are done.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Well that is what I was wondering. Thank you all for your input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I sent poor ginger off to freezer camp today. I actually gave her to a family who are putting her in their freezer. I just am not there yet...such a citified wimp still....one day I will get there....one day


----------

